# Und was mache ich nun?



## Buffo Buffo (17. Aug. 2010)

Hi,
blond wie ich bin...c


> Hallo buffo, Willkommen im Hobby-Gartenteich-Chat!
> Thema in diesem Raum: Empfangshalle - Zu den eigentlichen Chaträumen gehts oben rechts...
> 
> Sie haben während Ihrer Abwesenheit einige Nachrichten bekommen. Um diese zu lesen, klicken Sie hier.


Ich bekomme das Fenster nicht auf :evil


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Und was mache ich nun?*

Hatten wir das Thema nicht neulich am Chatabend  Ich denke irgendwas ist an deinem PC nicht so wie es sein sollte.

Schreib mal bitte:
- Betriebssystem und
- verwendeten Browser

hier rein. Ich stelle mich auch gerne zum testen zur Verfügung

Ich kann dir auch anbieten mal Remote auf deinen PC zu schauen


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Und was mache ich nun?*



> Ich kann dir auch anbieten mal Remote auf deinen PC zu schauen


du klinkst dich auf meinem pc ein und wir sehen beide das gleiche?
wenn ja
super! mach mal!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Und was mache ich nun?*

Gerne doch


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Und was mache ich nun?*

Na, 
da kamen wir doch ein Stück weiter


----------



## Annett (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Und was mache ich nun?*

Lasst mich raten - irgendein Popup-Blocker?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Und was mache ich nun?*

Hi Annett,
 was nun das Problem ist, da musst du Uwe fragen, vermutlich hat aber mein PC einen Hau!
Das, in der Kombi mit dem Problem 30 cm vom Bildschirm entfernt....
kannst dir ja vorstellen
 
Liebe Grüße
Andrea

[OT]Computer are like Air Conditioners. They stop working if you open Windows!

Drei Freunde unternehmen mit dem Auto eine Wüstensafari und tanken noch, bevor es los geht. Nach 50 Kilometern streikt der Wagen und bleibt stehen. Der Chemiker will den Sprit tauschen, der Physiker den Geräuschen im Motor nach gehen... Da sagt der Informatiker: Ich habe ja keine Ahnung, aber nun schließen wir mal alle Fenster, steigen aus und dann wieder ein.... [/OT]


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Und was mache ich nun?*

Nachdem wir uns das Gemeinsam via Teamviewer angeschaut haben, muss man sagen das der PC das Problem ist.
Mal ging es, mal nicht. Macht die Fehlersuche nicht einfacher.


----------



## Annett (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Und was mache ich nun?*

Hi ihr Zwei. 

Der Computer, das unbekannte Wesen... 

Wenn das Dich, Andrea, extrem nervt, hilft wohl nur: 
Datensicherung
neues Betriebssystem aufsetzen und einfach mal wieder mit einem flotten PC bei Null anfangen

Oder: Einen neuen Benutzer auf dem PC anlegen (Man sollte ja sowieso nicht unbedingt mit dem Hauptbenutzer=Administrator surfen, nur wer hält sich da dran?), sodass man irgendwelche Fehleinstellungen fast ausschließen kann. 
Evtl. geht es dann?
Versuch macht klug.


----------



## laolamia (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Und was mache ich nun?*



Annett schrieb:


> Oder: Einen neuen Benutzer auf dem PC anlegen (Man sollte ja sowieso nicht unbedingt mit dem Hauptbenutzer=Administrator surfen, nur wer hält sich da dran?



ich 
und alle meine user ... zwangslaeufig.....


----------



## Buffo Buffo (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Und was mache ich nun?*

Hi Annett


> Oder: Einen neuen Benutzer auf dem PC anlegen (Man sollte ja sowieso nicht unbedingt mit dem Hauptbenutzer=Administrator surfen, nur wer hält sich da dran?), sodass man irgendwelche Fehleinstellungen fast ausschließen kann.


Ich bin auf meinem PC eigentlich nie als "kleiner Admin" unterwegs, das musste ich meinem PC-Ober-Guru versprechen  sonst weigert er sich, seiner kleinen Schwester bei heftigen Problemen zu helfen, 
der Erpresser der! 
die Konstruktion kann aber schon nerven, so bekomme ich Fotos vom Handy in den PC nur als Admin und zwischen den Benutzern wechseln, das dauert :evil


> Wenn das Dich, Andrea, extrem nervt,


  ne, mein PC kann mich nicht extrem nerven, das würde noch fehlen! Der funktioniert einfach - mehr oder weniger :?
Extrem nerven würden mich wichtige Dinge, eine Ausfall der Heizung...
Mit den Unzulänglichkeiten meiner Aldi-PC-Kiste kann ich ganz gut leben

 Bedenklich ist nur der Hinweis von Uwe, das meine Festplatte "seltsame Geräusche macht" und mit ihrem Ableben zu rechnen ist, der Verlust sämtlicher Fotos oder auch anderen, für mich wichtigen gespeicherten Dingen, das wäre ein Gau, der mehr wie extrem nervt, 
...da muss ich mal in naher Zukunftmal ganz fleißig auf externe Datenträger die mir wichtigen Dinge speichern...
backup oder so?

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die eigentlich ganz gut mit den täglichen Unzulänglichkeiten zurecht kommt (kommen muß!)  und da rangiert der PC weit hinter undichten Fenstern, klemmenden Türen oder tröpfelnden Wasserhähnen und die jedes Mal  froh ist, wenn jemand, der sich auskennt, ab und zu mal nach dem Rechten guckt


----------



## Buffo Buffo (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Und was mache ich nun?*

..Nachtrag:
Uwes Hinweis, mein PC macht komische Geräusche....
ein Lüfter an der Grafikkarte ist nun durchgeschmort und der PC: RIP!
Also einen Neuen gekauft und die alte Festplatte in den neuen einbauen  lassen - alle Daten (Fotos!) gerettet!  Der alte HP-Drucker bekam einen neues Kabel zum PC (der Anschluss war wohl völlig veraltet) und von HP gab es wirklich einen Treiber für win7.
Die Herrschaften von Canon haben für ihren alten Scanner nicht den gleichen Service :evil  da brauch ich nun ein neues Gerät - und der Monitor flackert beim Starten - er wird wohl auch in Kürze den Geist auf geben - aber sonst geht es nun wieder...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Und was mache ich nun?*

Sind doch eigentlich gute Nachrichten 

Dazu mal eine kleine Geschichte:
Von meinem doch sehr betagten HP Deskjet 890 Cxi Drucker waren mal wieder die Patronen alle, also ab zum Laden und mal eben 
einen Satz neue kaufen wollen. 
Wollen die echt 70€ für haben, aber prompt hatten die Angebot für ein Multigerät, also Scannen, Drucken und Kopieren für 59€.
Ergebnis, der alte Drucker auf den Schrott und der neue kann viel mehr, alles besser, viel schneller und ist deutlich Billiger. Und die Ersatzpatronen
kosten 30€ das Paar


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Und was mache ich nun?*

Er Ruhe in Frieden 
Schön dass Du dann wieder virtuel hier bist Andrea


----------



## Buffo Buffo (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Und was mache ich nun?*

@ Uwe:
das ist wirklich günstig, mein alter HP LaserJet 6L ist aber ein ganz braves Arbeitstier, der frisst auch brav Zeichenkarton....
aber wenn ich schon einen neuen Scanner brauche...
ob sich die beiden Treiber dann wieder abschießen? Das Prob. hatte ich beim gleichzeitigen Betrieb vom HP-Drucker und einem bunten Tintenstrahle...
mal sehen


----------

